# pheasants - 0 Rosie - 14



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Well I took my choc lab out for the second time ever for pheasant Saturday and she taught me and the birds a leason. Me and Chuck P got the pups out of the same litter and I can't believe how much instinct these dogs have for hunting. I worked her with a decoy and shot over her the first time out and then me and Rich took her out with four birds and she did fair. We bought 25 birds and released them Friday night. She hunted like she had been doing it for years. I had a problem getting her to retrieve on the 1st trip with live birds but this outing on Saturday she shocked me. She was pulling downed birds out of the multi floral rose and the marsh grass that was 3 ft tall. We would have never found birds without her. What a blast. I felt like a proud papa after the hunt. I got a new hunting buddy and she loves it more than I do. Today she can do anything she wants. She is the Queen of the house. Lay on the couch, eat from the table................whatever she wants it's hers. WE'RE not going to the mall............................. I get enough of that from the other little women in my life.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like a good time Worm and we'll have to hook up and do that again. I didn't even hit the woods on Saturday. Alittle to windy for me to be ground hunting deer. Hey Worm I almost forgot, I got you a one day pass where I'm hunting so get your butt down here when your calendar is empty............Take care............Rich


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

sounds good Rich. I'm thinking the next couple of weeks are gonna be the time to see the boys in action. I'll be going out for sure on the 20th with my daughter. Did you want to hook up with us on that Saturday?? Gonna go to Shreve or CM with her. Not sure which.


----------

